# Piropo/Chamuyo



## Li_g

Buenas,
Alguien puede explicarme la diferencia entre "piropo" y "chamuyo". ¿O significan lo mismo?
Gracias


----------



## Cainejo

"Piropo", al menos en España, cuando se refiere a un comentario dicho por un hombre a una mujer (hoy día considerado en general ofensivo), es algo breve, una palabra o pequeña frase sin una intención de conquista, necesariamente. "Chamuyo" creo que se usa en Argentina y Uruguay como la palabrería usada para conquistar a una mujer (y creo que también para convencer a alguien en general). Pero yo soy español, tendría que confirmar alguien de un lugar donde se use, aquí no.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Coincido al menos para Argentina. Aunque el uso de estas palabras de lenguaje coloquial pueden variar según el hablante, o las modas.


----------



## gato radioso

Nunca ouvi "chamuyo".
O termo mais próximo, em espanhol ibérico, é "_chamullar_", que é falar de forma confusa e incomprensível, seja porque fala-se em murmúrios ou porque é uma lingua que não se entende. Que eu saiba,_ chamullar _é uma palavra de giría, ou pelo menos vulgar, e implica troça ou ainda desprezo pela pessoa que fala e não somos capaces de compreender.

Seja como for "piropo" também é uma expressão de louvor, de elogio e é um registo não formal. Não tem de ser necessáriamente para uma mulher, pode ser para um homem ou para uma coisa qualquer, é uma ideia que pode abranger todo tipo de alabança.  É dito mais frequentemente quando alguém alaba uma mulher por ela ser bonita, mas não só nesse caso.

É preciso ter em conta que dantes tinha uma melhor aceptação social se alguém -nomeadamente um homem- elogiava uma mulher por ser linda, se o comentário era ingenioso, simpático ou não vulgar, mas hoje -ao menos em Espanha-, a atitude de quem recebe ou comentário é geralmente arisca.


----------



## zema

Sem mais contexto, traduziria assim (Pt-Br):
_piropo_ = cantada
_chamuyo_ = lábia


----------



## Ari RT

Alguém, além da Rita Lee, ainda usa a palavra 'gracejo', tão bonitinha? Seria a minha tradução para _piropo_.
Barata Tonta - Rita Lee - LETRAS.MUS.BR
_Chamuyo_ eu não conhecia. Com base na descrição dos hispanohablantes apresentada acima, 'cantada' serviria.
130 ideias de CANTADAS | memes cantadas, memes apaixonados, memes


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Sem mais contexto, traduziria assim (Pt-Br):
> _piropo_ = cantada
> _chamuyo_ = lábia


Então '_piropo_' precisa de tradução no português do Brasil? O termo não se usa aí?


----------



## Ari RT

Quando se trata das vozes populares, "nem sempre nem nunca". Pode ser que haja quem use, pode ser que haja quem não use mas entenda. Que eu mesmo nunca tenha ouvido no Brasil não significa que não "exista". Por causa do seu comentário, fui olhar no Priberam e no Aulete e os dois deveras registram a palavra, com o mesmo significado de galanteio, gracejo, elogio.


----------



## Nonstar

Ari RT said:


> Quando se trata das vozes populares, "nem sempre nem nunca". Pode ser que haja quem use, pode ser que haja quem não use mas entenda. Que eu mesmo nunca tenha ouvido no Brasil não significa que não "exista". Por causa do seu comentário, fui olhar no Priberam e no Aulete e os dois deveras registram a palavra, com o mesmo significado de galanteio, gracejo, elogio.


Chico Buarque a usa, Carfer e Ari.


----------



## Carfer

É que em Portugal, efectivamente, '_piropo_' é a palavra comum para designar o comentário, geralmente elogioso do físico de outrem, sobretudo de mulheres. Não creio que '_cantada' _seja cá conhecida e, de resto, o piropo, como nós o entendemos, não é propriamente uma conversa, mas uma frase simples ou pouco mais do que isso, quando não uma palavra só. É escusado dizer que, sob a capa do elogio e, frequentemente, mesmo sem qualquer camuflagem, inúmeros piropos são puras ordinarices ou propostas sexuais explícitas. Desta variedade, há na net uma colecção quase infinita de '_piropos de trolha_'. ('_Trolha_' é a colher de pedreiro que, por extensão, passou a designar o servente de pedreiro. Não sei se com justiça, mas os trolhas passam por ser o paradigma do expedidor dessas grosserias). Por causa disso, o piropo acabou por se identificar, nesta vertente, com o assédio sexual de rua e foi criminalizado há meia dúzia de anos (prisão até 3 anos), não sei com que eficácia porque nunca ouvi dizer que que alguém tenha sido condenado por isso. Logicamente, a conotação do termo tende fortemente para o negativo e, pela mesma razão, dificulta ou impede mesmo, entre nós, a identificação do _'piropo_' com o '_gracejo_'. Este último termo ainda se poderia aplicar, em abstracto, ao piropo "inocente", inofensivo, mas a verdade é que '_gracejo_' é entendido cá apenas como chiste, piada.


----------



## Ari RT

Nonstar said:


> Chico Buarque a usa, Carfer e Ari.


Achei! Num documentário. E já perdi de novo. Dou o braço a torcer (minha opinião contra o Aulete, o Priberam e agora o Chico, tinha até graça).


----------



## Guigo

Piropos de trolha (Portugal) = Cantadas de pedreiro (Brasil).


----------



## zema

Diría que prácticamente lo mismo que explica Carfer vale para "piropo" en Argentina, si bien también se emplea a veces en sentido más genérico, para cualquier frase o par de frases que signifiquen un elogio, un halago o un cumplido de otra índole, un comentario de alabanza en general breve y agradable que no haga necesariamente referencia a cuestiones físicas o de atracción sexual.
Pero la mayoría de las veces lo usamos con el mismo sentido que prevalece en Portugal: esos _'piropos de trolha'_ vendrían a ser los llamados "piropos de albañil".

Cantada na rua poderá terminar em multa em Buenos Aires

De la lectura del artículo se podría inferir equivocadamente que piropos son solamente los dichos agresivos o groseros, pero no es así.

Como curiosidad, me vino a la memoria que, a mediados del siglo XX, hubo un excéntrico personaje en la ciudad de Córdoba a quien apodaban Jardín Florido, que hasta hoy es recordado en canciones y poemas, un "piropeador" a la vieja usanza, famoso por las galanterías que decía a las mujeres con que se cruzaba.
Piropos del tipo _“En el mar de las veredas*, con ojos como los suyos, nadie podría salvarme”_. O, a una dama que se acercaba con paraguas, _"Nada mejor puede suceder en esta esquina: la lluvia y usted"_. 

*Veredas = aceras, _'calçadas'_


"Chamuyo" es diferente, aunque hoy en día pueda haber gente joven que diga "chamuyo" queriendo significar más bien "piropo" y probablemente a esto se deba la consulta.

Tradicionalmente "chamuyo" tiene que ver con _'conversa',_ con hablar –y hablar mucho–, y con la habilidad de impresionar o convencer a los otros a través de la palabra para conseguir lo que se pretende. Puede tener connotación neutra, positiva o negativa, básicamente porque lo que se dice no tiene por qué ser verdad (y muchas veces no lo será).

"Tener buen chamuyo" es tener buena _'lábia',_ sobre todo para convencer a los otros y conseguir lo que uno quiere. En cuestiones amorosas o en cuestiones de cualquier tipo. Puede significar, por ejemplo, ser _'bom de papo' _a la hora de seducir a una mujer. Pero también a la hora de vender un producto o promocionar un servicio, a la hora de solicitar cosas, de dar excusas, etc.

Ya si digo que algo es "puro chamuyo" lo más probable es que quiera decir que ese algo no pasa de _'enrolação', 'lorota', 'papo furado'_, etc.

Y si digo de alguien que es un "chamuyero", puedo dar a entender que es un _'faroleiro'_ que _'gosta de contar vantagens'_, si es que no me refiero directamente a que ese alguien es un "mentiroso".

"Chamuyar" puede significar hablar o conversar, puede significar seducir o persuadir, puede significar _'enrolar'_, puede significar mentir. Del contexto se deduce el sentido que le cabe.


----------

